# Resorts open mid-late May



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I was about to post something very similar. I'm considering a trip out west in mid-May and was looking at Mammoth myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

In Colorado you'll have A Basin and Loveland (maybe some others as well I'm not sure. In Utah Snowbird is your only choice then (but certainly not a bad one; 150 inches fell on the bird last may). As far as mammoth in late may you can bank on them being open and not even closing any time soon. I'd bet they stay open until the first week of July this year. They've had retarded amnts of snow.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Loveland stays into May but by late May they'll be done


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

given the snowfall mammoth will probably be open. them and snowbird in Utah will stay open (maybe weekends only) as late as July 4 if it's been a particularly great year in terms of snowfall.

If you are looking for 2-3 weeks of riding your best bet that late in the season will be Mt. Hood which is basically open year-round. You won't get any fresh, and the terrain there will likely be rather limited to the glacier & surrounding terrain, but they'll be open pretty much every day. I've been there once over Memorial Day which is the last weekend they are open to the public before the racing & freestyle camps start. Conditions are generally decent in the morning but turn to mashed potatoes in the early afternoon.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Riding mashed potatoes occasionally can be fun. Last season at A-Basin on closing day one of the runs basically had a good sized creek running down the middle of it. How often do you get the opportunity to essentially pond skin for a 1/4 mile? Pretty damn fun!


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Riding mashed potatoes occasionally can be fun. Last season at A-Basin on closing day one of the runs basically had a good sized creek running down the middle of it. How often do you get the opportunity to essentially pond skin for a 1/4 mile? Pretty damn fun!


when does A Basin usually close? I'll be driving through that area around memorial day and was hoping to get some runs in there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

A basin will close June 7th.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Mammoth currently has a similar base depth as last season when they closed 4th of July weekend. But out of the 3 lodges, they usually close all but main lodge sometime in the spring...not because of snow coverage but operational costs associated with dwindling attendance. I'll probably be going again in May but probably wouldn't venture there in June unless I just can't take it anymore. :-D


----------

